# Any center forward console owners?



## bobothewizard

Any center forward console owners? If so could you post a few pics of your setups? Thinking about getting either a sea ark or G3 center forward console this winter but unsure of what one to get. The river where I live is pretty rough on boats as it is the lower susquehanna. Lots of sharp rocky ledges but amazing smallmouth fishing.

The boat would actually be used in the west branch of the susquehanna near selingsgrove. I am just wondering if I should go with a larger 18 foot with 90/65 or a smaller 17 foot with either a 60/40 or 40/30, I am too old now to be a speed daemon but I need something that works well.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

I have a G3 1656 CCJ with a 60/40 yamaha. I love it.


----------



## bobothewizard

I have been looking at them. Do you think it fits 2 people comfortable in it? Not only comfortable for bass fishing but comfortbale for catfishing? I was looking at some sea ark 20 footers also, just so my wife and I could put 2 anti gravity chairs in the back not on the back deck but in the flooring area behind the console, for when we are relaxing and catfishing. That was the only reason we were looking at the 20 foot sea arks, but I just think that a 20 footer is a little to big for me to handle in the river. It just seems awkward for me since I am so use to 16-17 foot boats. 


Also would you recommend the 60/40 for the 1656 or do you think a 40/30 would have been good enough?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

The 1656 CCJ is on the heavy side, I wouldn't go with anything less than the 60/40.

Plenty of room to bass fish 2 people.

I have mine setup for catfishing with two people off the back of the boat. 

Check out my boat here: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=29361&hilit=ccj


----------



## He Reigns

My buddies 16/52 that has no decks and is very light with two guys in it does about 23 mph with a 40/30.


----------



## JL8Jeff

I have the middle center console on my 1652 Lowe Roughneck with a 60/45 and it works fine on the Delaware River, but I could see where the forward console would work better to distribute the weight. I think you would be fine with a 16-18' with a 60/40 or 60/45, but with an 18' or bigger, I think a 90/65 would work better.


----------



## PSG-1

My jet boat is a center console. The console does eat up a lot of deck space, but IMHO, it's well worth it.


----------



## hotshotinn

Center forward consoles are very popular around my area but they are not for everyone.They take up my space they do limit the versatility of the boat too.Tiller steet works best for me as not limiting space


----------



## Ranchero50

On the Susky, you need to be high up front to read the water.

With regard to cat fishing, I really like my setup as I can comfortably fish in the drivers seat and deal with bait from the front seat after dealing with the fish on the rear deck.


----------



## cerevisiaephilus

If you ever want to row your boat for more than emergency purposes, tiller or forward center console are the only real options. I don't think there are a lot of people that row their jet boats on this forum, but in Michigan, Montana, Washington, Oregon, Alaska, lots of jet boats are rigged for rowing.


----------



## hotshotinn

That is how my boat is setup with oar locks.Steelhead,salmon fishing you see...........


----------



## Ranchero50

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359451#p359451 said:


> cerevisiaephilus » Today, 07:24[/url]"]If you ever want to row your boat for more than emergency purposes, tiller or forward center console are the only real options. I don't think there are a lot of people that row their jet boats on this forum, but in Michigan, Montana, Washington, Oregon, Alaska, lots of jet boats are rigged for rowing.



That's funny, I often row my boat from the front fishing position when the water is too shallow for the trolling motor. Just rest the paddle across my knees while casting


----------



## airbornemike

I don't have a center console but I row my jet regular with a SUP paddle, I also drift and use oars with oar locks.


----------



## texasjetdrive14

I have a Sea Ark 1860pro CCJT with a 115/80 Yamaha 4-stroke. I had the 21 gal fuel tank moved to the front, the center console moved forward, little wider jet tunnel, and 2 tiered sponsons put on the back to help alleviate the weight of the four stroke. I absolutely love it. It runs about 30.6 MPH( according to Hummingbird GPS) with 3 people and gear. As far as shallow, I run every bit of 2" with it. It was a little pricey, but I don't regret a penny of it to be able to run the river again and see the look on peoples faces when I run where they have there UTV's parked enjoying the river. LOL


----------



## smackdaddy53

texasjetdrive14 said:


> I have a Sea Ark 1860pro CCJT with a 115/80 Yamaha 4-stroke. I had the 21 gal fuel tank moved to the front, the center console moved forward, little wider jet tunnel, and 2 tiered sponsons put on the back to help alleviate the weight of the four stroke. I absolutely love it. It runs about 30.6 MPH( according to Hummingbird GPS) with 3 people and gear. As far as shallow, I run every bit of 2" with it. It was a little pricey, but I don't regret a penny of it to be able to run the river again and see the look on peoples faces when I run where they have there UTV's parked enjoying the river. LOL


Where are you located? Must be north Texas.


----------



## texasjetdrive14

Nope, my normal running grounds are here in central Texas.


----------



## kthmarks

My ride.....da bomb. 1860CCJ


----------



## reedjj

I like this 2072 SeaArk 2072 with the FWD console. I wish G3 would make a 2072 CCJ like this.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9OQ6Pj1A5Q


----------



## hotshotinn

I like that 2072 se ark.Wonder how fast it goes with the 80 Yamaha?Not to fast im sure but it would be just fine for a fishing boat and better on gas than the bigger jet motors


----------



## bobothewizard

I have priced the 2072 seaark from Duckys boats like in that youtube video, he is asking 28k for one, of course just over the phone.

I have yet to price the G3 that kthmarks posted but that is on the list along with an express. I was wondering if you could mount 2 more seat bases in the back of that G3, kind of make it look like a walleye boat seating in the back for just anchoring and catfishing instead of being up on the back deck.

Thanks for the help so far guys.


----------



## JL8Jeff

There is a guy up where I run that has a SeaArk 1872 but it has the normal center console. That boat has a lot of room in it. He has the extended deck up front so there isn't much room to move the console forward but without that deck, move the console forward and that would be a great setup.


----------



## 97Aero

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360129&sid=ab1a640727ceef32328929ac0766756d#p360129 said:


> kthmarks » 19 Jul 2014, 21:07[/url]"]My ride.....da bomb. 1860CCJ



I have an almost identical setup. Love it. Question is that a strap on the motor pump in the trailer pic to keep the engine from swinging?


----------



## chasinrainbows

Here's mine. 1648 SeaArk w stick steering and rowing seat in the middle. Goes super shallow, has tons of room on the back, middle and front and the 60/40 jet pushes it like a champ anywhere you want to go...Can't beat it!


----------



## Ranchero50

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360657#p360657 said:


> chasinrainbows » Yesterday, 15:12[/url]"]Here's mine. 1648 SeaArk w stick steering and rowing seat in the middle. Goes super shallow, has tons of room on the back, middle and front and the 60/40 jet pushes it like a champ anywhere you want to go...Can't beat it!



About three years ago at really low water saw a guy and gal in a setup exactly like that go over a mound in absolute slack water with @ 3" of water clearance and he never noticed it.


----------



## airbornemike

Clean set up, I've really started to love rowing and drifting my rig. Where did you find that seat? I'm liking the low back.



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360657#p360657 said:


> chasinrainbows » 23 Jul 2014, 13:12[/url]"]Here's mine. 1648 SeaArk w stick steering and rowing seat in the middle. Goes super shallow, has tons of room on the back, middle and front and the 60/40 jet pushes it like a champ anywhere you want to go...Can't beat it!


----------



## buckeyeBEN

I have a center console polarkraft 1896 with a merc 65jet. 
The beam width is critical with the cc otherwise, you would have difficulty getting around the boat. 

I would like to move the console to the front but that probably won't happen. 

Most of the guys on here are always tLking about short/skinny boats which serve there purpose (faster and better maneuverability) I am partial to the wider boats for a couple reasons...
Width displaces more water which allows me to draft less floating but I give up speed. 
Width provides me more stability for hunting and fishing from the boat.


----------



## buckeyeBEN

If anyone is still looing at this original post...
what would I need to buy to move my console further forward? A longer steering cable, throttle and whatever the cable is that moves to F&R.
Any suggestions???


----------



## JL8Jeff

I'm thinking about it as well. I would need a longer steering cable, longer throttle and shift cables, longer engine electrical cable (I think mine is the 8 prong Mercury cable) and possibly lengthen any other power accessory wiring if you have any. The one thing holding me back right now is that my beach chair fits perfectly in front of the console between the console and front deck.  If I move the console, I lose the beach chair space.


----------



## buckeyeBEN

The beach chair is a dilemma.
I'll need to price out the throttle and shift cables. I have a significant amount of electrical coiled up. 

I just like the idea of being upfront for better visibility.


----------



## vhecs

texasjetdrive14 said:


> Nope, my normal running grounds are here in central Texas.


Here is my ride.. A 2013 16 foot Snyder with a 60/40 Mercury jet.


----------



## BigTerp

97Aero said:


> I have an almost identical setup. Love it. Question is that a strap on the motor pump in the trailer pic to keep the engine from swinging?



Not sure about his, but I strap my motor down like that also. Mine is to protect my stick steer from damage if the motor were to sway back and forth while towing. Specifically written instructions from Ezy-Glide actually.


----------



## whitetailhntr

What's the advantage of a forward console?


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

whitetailhntr said:


> What's the advantage of a forward console?


Visibility and weight distribution are two off the top of my head.


----------



## heathyoung

This is what I run. 2015 1860CCJ with Yamaha 115/80 jet. 2 power poles, minnkota deckhand 40, minnkota Terrova 80 with I pilot link. Doing the ktmarks upgrade on the helm right now.


----------



## reedjj

Heathyoung....
What speed are you getting with the 115/80. How shallow will she run, and have you had any cavitation issues, and do you have any dislikes about ur G3?


----------



## heathyoung

reedjj said:


> Heathyoung....
> What speed are you getting with the 115/80. How shallow will she run, and have you had any cavitation issues, and do you have any dislikes about ur G3?




38 mph loaded with one large gloomis bag, cooler, 4 fly rods, 38# anchor, (2) deep cycles, myself at 180, my dad at 175 and full of gas. It is plenty fast. Jumps out of the hole in 2-3 boat lengths and I have only ran it in 5"+ water wide open. It will draft 6" (we actually measured it the day I took the pictures) look at the pick you can see how shallow it floats by looking at the hull in the water. The 115/80 weighs 13 pounds more than rhe 90/65 cost $1100.00 more but the hole shot is amazing. Absolutely no cavitation issues. These boats are excellently engineered. 

I love everything about the boat, would be nice to have more storage but that is the case in all boats. It is super light in my opinion. I can push it off the trailer in very minimal water. I can crank it back on with minimal water. I would buy it again. I'm having it wrapped in the next 2 weeks and will have the helm upgrade complete. I plan to upload new pics.


----------



## GARoughneck

Here is my 1860 RockProof ModV tunnel with a Optimax 150/110, the boat is built like a tank and handles like a sports car. The best part is you can have these boats custom built to your specs and purpose of use. I had mine buit with 4ft front and rear decks and large center cockpit. Tons of storage and great fishing boat.


----------



## Rrider

Mine started out as a 1648 side console that I converted to a front CC. The modification was pretty simple and it made a huge difference in navigating shallow water as well as improved the shallow water hole shot. The battery was also moved to the front under the console to help weight distribution.


----------



## reedjj

Awesome. Thank you Heathyoung. Been going back and forth with the G3 or a SeaArk 2072. You may have just made up my mind for me. Hard to find any decent reviews on the G3's or any videos about them. Let alone since they upped HP rating to 115/80.


----------



## heathyoung

reedjj said:


> Awesome. Thank you Heathyoung. Been going back and forth with the G3 or a SeaArk 2072. You may have just made up my mind for me. Hard to find any decent reviews on the G3's or any videos about them. Let alone since they upped HP rating to 115/80.




No problem. You can pm me if you need more info. The sea ark is great boat too. I looked at them before I bought the G3. You can also get the sea ark with an extended deck. There were 2 factors that I weighed when I chose my boat. Sea ark does not offer a 1860 with a rating over 65 hp. You have to go to a 1872. That is crazy wide. The other is in TN it would take me 8-10 weeks to get one from the factory. I know it is a purchase worth waiting for but the G3 rep found my boat in an hour for me and we had it shipped to my local dealer. I was in between the two and it just so happened the G 3 was readily available.


----------



## H20hawgs

Here is my new ride. Just picked it up last week. It has the 115B/80 yamaha jet and it has plenty of torque and gets on plane in 2-3 boat lengths with plenty of power to spare. I am not sure of top end since I don't have my graph on it yet. I would say it will run in the mid to upper 30s. Tons of room and it takes on big water chop of Lake Lanier in North GA with no cavitation and rides extremely smooth thanks to the modified V hull. It's a tunnel jet and no cavation in the big water chop. Fits my needs to lake fish and River fish better then I hoped! Putting the trolling motor on Monday and some monster rod holders. Time to see how it fishes.


----------



## openseat

To Rrider:
I don't mean to hijack this thread, but do you have a pic of how you handled switching the motor controls from side console to center console?


----------



## JL8Jeff

I just got my new steering and control cables in so I'm going ahead with moving the console forward about 2-1/2 to 3 feet. But the boat is currently packed full of stuff as I've been cleaning the other side of the garage getting ready for delivery of the new toy. So it will probably be a couple of weeks before I can get around to working on it.


----------

